
Their eyes are on D.C.: Capital area said to have good shot at Amazon HQ2 - bssrdf
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/their-eyes-are-on-dc-capital-area-said-to-have-good-shot-at-amazon-hq2/2018/01/20/27a92898-fd37-11e7-8f66-2df0b94bb98a_story.html?hpid=hp_local-news_amazon-105pm%3Ahomepage%2Fstory&utm_term=.368b922c9361
======
farnsworthy
Has there been any indication of the new HQ's purpose? Duplicate
functionality, admin, technical, etc.?

I've wondered why they wouldn't simply locate the new HQ at or near their
existing NoVa location(s).

If I'm (not) betting, I'd flip the Dublin bookmaker's DC-area rankings: NoVa
would seemingly have the things that people "want" (traffic and all), while
Maryland wouldn't seem to resonate, and DC seems better suited for a small
footprint/satellite office (lawyers and lobbyists).

------
notthemessiah
Please don't come to DC. Traffic and transit and everything is bad enough as
it is.

